# Kitchen Cabinet help



## adopkin (Feb 25, 2011)

I just moved into a home and plan on removing a wall between the kitchen and the dining room. I am going to add base cabinets along one wall but I am not sure what color I should do. The existing cabinets are a beautiful Oak and the counter top is cream formica. The base cabinets will be on an opposite wall so I was thinking I would paint them rather than try to match the stain on the oak cabinets. I need suggestions. The floors are traditional hardwood, the traditional color. HELP Me. I was thinking Black or a shade of green or a shade of red. The appliances are stainless.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum--I'm going to move this to interior decorating--you will get more help there.--Mike--


----------



## DesigningWoman (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello adopkin! Congratulations on the new home and the great plans you have in store for the kitchen and dining room! It sounds like the décor is traditional with the beautiful oak cabinets and hardwood flooring. The laminate countertop is a light color and complements the wood. Will you be putting the same color countertop on the new base cabinets? 

Glossy black, bright red, and sage (warm) green are all very popular accents in kitchens now. They will definitely bring attention to their part of the room – even shifting the focus of the room onto themselves. Keeping the same countertop would create a unifying theme to tie the kitchen together while creating their own personal accent.

If you are thinking of a more traditional and subtle color change, consider a darker shade of oak or brown-dominate shades of hickory, chestnut, or walnut. They would complement the rest of your kitchen and dining room without creating an accent.

Please keep us posted on what you decide and best wishes in the new home!


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*cabinets*

I would go with a contrasting color on the cabinets, whether its a darker shade of green to coordinate with nearby furniture or a deep mahogany ...just something to make it stand out and make it clear that you weren't trying to blend it with the other cabinets. You could even do a crisp white or off white paint if that fits your decor or style. Here's more on painting cabinets:

http://www.oldhouseweb.com/how-to-advice/painting-kitchen-cabinets.shtml


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

My question to this is: that wall you are moving is it load bearing or non load bearing? :whistling2:


----------

